# AMT '40 Ford



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all,
I wanted to test out some lighting, and grabbed my 40 Ford off the shelf for some pics (you can see the dust ). I did it a while ago, it was my second car after the MPC Merc Police car.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

few more


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Man, if that little fella doesn't look ready to serve the Army. Nice and bone stock.
Chris


----------



## Pacific Cruiser (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice! Excellent paint job! Glad you kept it stock. Did you spray paint the car?


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, the the paint was a Tamiya spray from their aircraft colors I think. I went over it with a Tamiya clear. I put a little too much on in the final coat, and there's a slight clear drip on the other side. It's not obvious, so I left it instead of sanding it out. I admire the perfection people achieve on here, but I'm not so skilled or dedicated. The wipers, trim, door handles, dash are baremetal foil, which is great stuff.

I like stock looking cars, but there is a little bit of hod rod in it with the red wheels and dropped front axle. I was inspired by this sweet '39 in an issue of Rodder's Journal.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

A nice clean build, and great photos! They remind me of the photos in the sales brochures for cars of that era.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, Zombie!
Speaking of those brochures, I've got this book 
http://www.amazon.com/American-1950s-Editors-Consumer-Guide/dp/1412711568
which is just incredible if you're into old cars. It's illustrated entirely with images from brochures from every make. They're all drawings, not photos, and they're gorgeous.
If anyone's interested in the technique I used to take the pictures, let me know. It's simple, and really takes your models to the next level.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I KNOW I COULD USE SOME LESSONS, 
After all what good is it to build a nice kit, and not show it will, I strive to compare to this kind of art in light. 
Makes me try MUCH HARDER. Love that year as well, it looks great TRICKED or stock both.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Ian,
Saw your gasser. Nice shade of red, and the decals are cool. Interesting that the body and fenders are molded together. On this kit, they're separate.
As for the lighting it's very simple, and I just discovered this easy method myself. Here's a link that shows you how to build the light box.
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html
I just used a regular lamp overhead, instead of the remote triggered flash. I just had a 40 watt on hand, and it still worked.
cheers,
Rob


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea Rob, a bit deferent in the body styles that's for sure NOT REAL DEFERENT ARE THEY, But ones a for Ford and the others a JEEP, Well 
AMC Willys, but it does seem they might have took queues from the FORD to build the body style of the Willys being One Year apart, they never made one again this was the only year I know of, I could be wrong, They went to the AMC style cars after that. 
But I WILL TRY TO MAKE THAT BOX, looks easy enough, "THINS FOR THE TIP" Then we can gets some Better pics guess I have to clean up my act to get closer, ((My principle was right when he said I would have to clean up my act)) , Guess I shouldn't have egged his car now that I think about it,.....LOL


----------

